# Merry Christmas



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

To the outbackers family-

I would like to wish you a very Merry Christmas <edited> and a Healthy New Year. Take it easy and be safe during your holiday travels.

Happy Camping!
Steve


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

Husker92 said:


> To the outbackers family-
> 
> I would like to wish you a very Merry Chrsitmas and a Healthy New Year. Take it easy and be safe during your holiday travels.
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Husker92 said:


> To the outbackers family-
> 
> I would like to wish you a very Merry Chrsitmas and a Healthy New Year. Take it easy and be safe during your holiday travels.
> 
> ...


 X3








Ed


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Merry Christmas to everyone and a Happy New Year!! 
Darlene


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

And a *Merry Christmas* to you to Steve, as well as Outbackers everywhere!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Treker (Oct 17, 2007)

Merry Christmas, and have a Happy New Year all.


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

Merry Christmas to all and may everyone have a Happy and Healthy New Year.


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year from Outbackmac Family


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/uploads/1197506393/gallery_747_234_2443.jpg

nEW IMAGE


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

outbacknjack said:


> To the outbackers family-
> 
> I would like to wish you a very Merry Chrsitmas and a Healthy New Year. Take it easy and be safe during your holiday travels.
> 
> ...


 X3








Ed
[/quote]

and a Merry Christmas to you and the rest of the outbackers as well!


----------



## Brad1 (Jan 21, 2007)

Merry Christmas to all of you and thanks for being such a great extended family.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

outbackmac's photo.....









hope you don't mind..... (GREAT photo!!!)

May you all have a very happy holiday season and a blessed new year.

Love, Licks, & Tail Wags,

All 2-leggeds & 4-leggeds of Wolfwood


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Merry Christmas to everyone as well!


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

Yes Merry Christmas instead of Chrsitmas!

Thanks
Steve



PDX_Doug said:


> And a *Merry Christmas* to you to Steve, as well as Outbackers everywhere!
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to everyone!!!


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Not a problem thanks for changing photo. I get lost sometimes.


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Husker92 said:


> To the outbackers family-
> 
> I would like to wish you a very Merry Christmas <edited> and a Healthy New Year. Take it easy and be safe during your holiday travels.
> 
> ...


From here as well, and a happy whatever to whomever!!
Bob


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Merry Chritmas and Happy New Year to all Outbackers 
Thanks for the great Year in the our Outback world 







willie


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

through all the Outbacker trial and triumphs, losses and wins, heartaches and joys, and family members lost ( 4 and 2 legged) and family members gained ( 4 and 2 legged), we somehow with the incredible love and support of this united family.........get through all of it. Where else can you go to pour your heart out, cry on a few shoulders, ask advice, ask opinions, occasionally disagree, and read and post until you laugh yourself silly?
Here is to ALL OF YOU that make this forum what it is. Thank you , thank you , thank you for being a part of it, and part of what keeps this Outbacker going sometimes! I cannot leave without giving thanks for my dearest Outbacker friendship blessing: The Girls ( and boys) of Wolfwood







and







too!
MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY NEW YEAR TO EACH AND EVERY ONE OF YOU! AND BARK AND WOOF TO THE OUTBACKER DOGGIES!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


>


That is great!


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

Merry Christmas to everyone who is part of the Outback family. You guys are great, and I look forward to 2008 for more stories, tips and ideas.

Cheers


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

*A very Merry Christmas from*


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

*MERRY CHRISTMAS TO EVERYONE !!!!!*
*Thanks for making this site the best place to spend time with friends. 
We look forward to meeting more of you in 2008!!!*


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Merry Christmas from Our Family to Yours!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

MaeJae said:


> Merry Christmas from Our Family to Yours!


very lovely family Mae Jae! the young man standing next to the shorter not AS young man , sure looks like him! are the boys twins or close in age?


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

[/quote]






















I laughed so hard that I almost fell out of my chair.

Thanks for sharing









Ed


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Merry Christmas from Our Family to Yours!


very lovely family Mae Jae! the young man standing next to the shorter not AS young man , sure looks like him! are the boys twins or close in age?
[/quote]

Thanks!!!

L to R

Oldest Son almost 22 / Second Oldest Son 19 1/2 / Mr. MaeJae(LOL) / Me 
Oldest Daughter 16 / Youngest Daughter 10


----------



## smashinski (May 12, 2007)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year OUtbackers!!!!









God Bless All!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Merry Christmas, and a Happy, Healthy, Sane and wonderful New Year.


----------



## mike elliott (Dec 17, 2007)

Merry Christmas and hope to meet a few of you in the up coming camping season.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

We would like to wish everyone a
Happy, Healthy, Safe Holiday Season!!








Be Well Outbackers!
Tami, John Luke & John


----------



## Kodiak (Apr 16, 2007)

*Merry Christmas & Happy New Year*


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Merry Christmas all!
Thanks for a rally great year!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

RizFam said:


> We would like to wish everyone a
> Happy, Healthy, Safe Holiday Season!!
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful family picture!

Have a Merry Christmas and Blessed New Year!
MaeJae & family


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

To everyone

Have a safe and happy holiday season. The the very best to you and your entire family.

I just received the best X-Mas news. After many years and lots of help, I am going to be an uncle. My brother and sister inlaws just announced that they are pregant.









Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Thor said:


> To everyone
> 
> Have a safe and happy holiday season. The the very best to you and your entire family.
> 
> ...


That is AWESOME news!!!! Congrats! And your role as Uncle is to spoil the heck out of them.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

MaeJae said:


> Merry Christmas from Our Family to Yours!


Thank You MaeJae! Right back at cha







! 
You have a beautiful family. We both have many blessings this Holiday Season & Always!

Congratulations Thor ....Awesome News!!

XOXO,
Tami


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Oppps, I forgot to add my xmas pic

This is one of my favourites










Thor


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

VERY cute Thor!!!
Gotta love a Standard!
(We had a black one named Sasha. She had to 
be put down due to bloat







around 5 years ago...
The BEST dog we EVER had. )

Merry Christmas to you and yours!
MaeJae


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

What exciting news, Thor!!!! What a great Christmas present for you all !!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

I just received this e-mail and thought I'd share...

_It was the day after Christmas at a church in San Francisco. The pastor of the church was looking over the crèche when he noticed that the baby Jesus was missing from among the figures. He hurried outside and saw a little boy with a red wagon, and in the wagon was the figure of the little baby Jesus. So he walked up to the boy and said, "Well, where did you get your passenger, my fine friend?"__The little boy replied, "I got Him at church." "And why did you take Him?" asked the pastor? The boy explained, "Well, about a week before Christmas, I prayed to the little Lord Jesus, and I told Him if He would bring me a red wagon for Christmas, I would give Him a ride around the block in it."
__MERRY CHRISTMAS, EVERYONE!!!_


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Merry Christmas to you all! A very prosperous and Happy New Year Too!

Carey


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Very sweet story, MaeJae!

merry Christmas!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Thank you all for sharing the family Christmas pictures. Thor, that's SUCH a cute pic, and the MaeJae and RizFam as well as others look fantastic. We don't have any Christmas decorations for the 2nd year in a row, but next year, WATCH OUT!!








We were supposed to move to our new home the day after Christmas, so we didn't do a tree, and then Michael had back surgery Thursday before last and is slowly recuperating. Jimmy came home, and so did Michael, last Wednesday, so what better Christmas present for a mom???








Move was postponed until 1/7 & 1/8 as Michael can't travel until then. All that's important is that we're as well as can be, under the circumstances and we're together!!








Merry Christmas to all!!
Love, 
Darlene, Michael and Jimmy


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Here is wishing a very Merry and Safe Christmas to all of the Outbackers.

I hope that Santa brings you all that you want.

Gary


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

*Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to my fellow Outbackers!*


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Our kids are going CRAZY.....they can't wait for Santa to arrive tonight...


----------

